# Un-interrupted un-monitored download



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2010)

This tutorial helps you to keep on downloading even if you are not around your PC. It helps only when you have serious power issue and your PC needs you to start it so that you can download when the power has come.

In my tutorial you will know how to configure your MOBO and windows settings such a way that your download starts as soon as power comes.

This is only for torrents. If you think your download manager can support all these and the content you are downloading supports pause and resume you can try this.

Torrent client used: uTorrent

*First* Boot into your BIOS system and got to your power management setup (depending upon your MOBO model and company, the menu and orientation would be different).
Try to get an option which selects what to do when electricity is back.
In my mobo it looks like this,
*www.clunk.org.uk/images/quadgt/IMG_1181.jpg
(Image courtesy: LINK )

The last option in the pic i.e. *"Restore on AC Power Loss"* is the place to look for.

*Second*, as you have found the option to execute what to do when power comes, lets move forward. 
Here pres enter and select "Power On". What I'm actually doing is how the system would react if there it gets power. If you select *"Power On"*, it would start automatically i.e. you won't need to press the "Power ON" button manually.
Now save this change and boot into Windows.
(Next settings changes are shown on XP, please find the settings as per your own Windows system)

*Third*, now you've successfully booted into OS and just need to connect to your network and start d/l manager.
As many d/l managers allows boot-time start-up, they can be easily configured to start when system is logged on.
In my case I've configured uTorrent to start at OS boot time.

*Fourth*, now ur d/l manager is ready to start as soon as your system is booted. And you have to connect to net now. If you have dial-up connection i.e. you need to dial for Internet access, the following would require.
*a>*Right Click on *"My Network Places"* and select *"Properties"*. 
*b>*Here you will get to see you dial-up connection. Right click on it and select *"Create Shortcut"; *by default the shortcut will be created on desktop.
*c>*Now to log-on every time without manually entering those id and password details set-up the log-on process such way that on double clicking the shortcut icon it connects to network.
For this *"Right Click"* on the same icon as in step *B* from *My Network Places-->RightClick-->Properties--><ur dial-up connection name>RightClick-->Properties-->Options tab*
Here un-check the *"Prompt for name, password..."* option and press OK
*www.imgx.org/files/58684_eabc6/NetConfig.JPG

*d>* Now go to this navigation path "C:\Documents and Settings\<your login account>\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
Place the desktop shortcut for the dial-up connection here.

And, you are done.

*Warning and prerequisite:-*
If you are using an UPS, u need to switch on the UPS manually. Now to avoid that, what I practice is (which is not at all recommended) I let the UPS run as long as it can, then it just dries away. 
As my UPS is also connected to PC, it manages to shutdown my PC before shutting itself off. This avoids illegal shutdown for your system but harms the UPS. *
This way when the UPS battery dries out, it stops. As soon as power comes it wakes up, provides power to my system which again getting power wakes up and boots to OS.

*
N.B. This is my first tutorial, please feel free to comment and what more I need to include to make it more clear. I agree there might be some more easy way to do what I do, but this is how* I *practice it*. *

Warning: While following this tutorial if you harm your system anyway, I'm not responsible for that. (Though it is not as deadly as the warning message makes it)


----------



## dissel (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks A Lot...by posting such nice Tutorial in this forum. I'm sure many of us around here looking something like this. 

Thanks for your time and effort....Anyhow I think there is one point you missed to mention. (correct me if I'm wrong)

The OS must be single user & the A/C is not password protected.

Anyhow ppl who use the Intel Mother Board (like me,I wondered who did this days) are not delighted with this feature though...So they can kill themselves  Or Appoint a secretory who can download for him when he is at work/not available. 

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

Sorry for the double post, But 

How your UPS shut your PC before it run out of battery power ? Do ur UPS have any special feature like COM port connection with software ?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 24, 2010)

my UPS has RJ45 & RJ11 ports..

not yet figured how to use them. if anybody has please reply


----------



## bozx (May 5, 2010)

Nice tut.
I would like to ask what if my modem needs some some commands to execute (.bat).
I use Hathway 1 Mbps.The problem is that i need to release the ip of before getting disconnected or else at least need to switch off the modem for 3-4 mints.
" ipconfig /release"
"" ipconfig /renew"

what in this case reply...!!!!!


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

@rhitwick: 
was looking out for such a thing since long time... 
Thanks


----------

